# Insomnia Soaping?



## WeaversPort (Mar 28, 2017)

I often have waking insomnia, leading to my being awake but not necessarily feeling refreshed at 2 or 3 in the morning... And then ready to pass out again at 6 or 7am. 

As I wander sleepily through the forums, it made me wonder how many people soap during insomnia hours? I hesitate to soap because I don't want to wake the housemates with the sound of the immersion blender at 3am.. But other than that, it would make these hours more satisfying.


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 28, 2017)

Wisking castille is good exercise, it might help you fall asleep faster 

If that's not appealing there's m&p or bath bombs. I usually exercise if insomnia gets bad (I don't otherwise). I don't think I trust myself soaping when bleary eyed. There's too much potential to spill the lye.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 28, 2017)

I feel your pain. I find myself up at 2-3-4 in the AM often enough. Insomnia is awful. I don't make soap, even if I feel awake enough. Because of safety, as BattleGnome said, and also because I don't want my brain getting the idea that if it wakes me up in the middle of the night (or prevents me from getting to sleep at all) there will be something fun to do instead of sleeping.


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 28, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> Wisking castille is good exercise, it might help you fall asleep faster
> 
> If that's not appealing there's m&p or bath bombs. I usually exercise if insomnia gets bad (I don't otherwise). I don't think I trust myself soaping when bleary eyed. There's too much potential to spill the lye.



Good point on safety! I think I'll stay away from serious chemistry at 3am. I tried exercising for a while, and I was even more wired but tired. Reading seems to be the best way to keep any chance of eventually making it back to sleep. 



dibbles said:


> ... and also because I don't want my brain getting the idea that if it wakes me up in the middle of the night (or prevents me from getting to sleep at all) there will be something fun to do instead of sleeping.



Considering how often I've laid in bed wondering about how to do things like Goat's Milk soap, I think I'll stay away from soaping activities - even melt and pour. Otherwise my brain may try to give up sleep entirely.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 28, 2017)

Have you tried coloring? Adult coloring is really trendy right now, and I've heard from a few insomniacs that it's very helpful in getting their brains to calm down before bed.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Mar 28, 2017)

I have insomnia,too. I just read through the SMF threads on my phone. But turn the lightness down to  zero.
Though this is not recommend by doctors, they said computers, cell phones, and gadgets will get your brain more exciting. Even you are lying in bed reading it.It will tell your brain that this bed is not only for sleeping. Turn off these thing at least one hour before bed. 
Doctors said there's two activities allowed in your own sleeping bed. :bunny:

Oh and the lighting of your room is crucial. Turn it all off at night. Don't sleep with the lights on.


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 29, 2017)

cherrycoke216 said:


> I have insomnia,too. I just read through the SMF threads on my phone. But turn the lightness down to  zero.
> Though this is not recommend by doctors, they said computers, cell phones, and gadgets will get your brain more exciting. Even you are lying in bed reading it.It will tell your brain that this bed is not only for sleeping. Turn off these thing at least one hour before bed.
> Doctors said there's two activities allowed in your own sleeping bed. :bunny:
> 
> Oh and the lighting of your room is crucial. Turn it all off at night. Don't sleep with the lights on.



I definitely read through the forum here when my insomnia is going (as you can see )! And I've started plugging my phone in by the couch in the living room specifically to try and manage the whole, bed being for sleep and bunny time!! 

Now I'm laying on the couch instead, reading SMF! 



dixiedragon said:


> Have you tried coloring? Adult coloring is really trendy right now, and I've heard from a few insomniacs that it's very helpful in getting their brains to calm down before bed.



You know, I do have some adult coloring books I'd forgotten all about! I'm going to give that a try. At the worst, I end up still awake, but enjoying making something beautiful and relaxing. 

Thank you


----------



## Susie (Mar 29, 2017)

I have insomnia, also.  What makes me sleepy is watching any sort of show.  Whether it is a documentary or a drama, it still works.  I have tried every sort of calming activity out there, but the only thing that works is watching TV.  (Yes, that negatively affects how much TV I can watch. No, I don't always like it, because it is very difficult to stay awake at the movie theater.)


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 29, 2017)

Susie said:


> I have insomnia, also.  What makes me sleepy is watching any sort of show.  Whether it is a documentary or a drama, it still works.  I have tried every sort of calming activity out there, but the only thing that works is watching TV.



It's funny, there are supposedly two kinds of insomnia: the kind where you can't get to sleep and the kind where you can't stay asleep. From everything I've read, all the research is on the first kind, but I've yet to find anything significant on the second. 

But considering how many people I talk to also report insomnia, it makes me wonder who the lucky people are that can sleep through the night... And how they do it.


----------



## Susie (Mar 29, 2017)

I have had the "can't stay asleep" kind of insomnia since I was a kid.  My dad had the same type of insomnia.  I learned a long time ago that all those medications for insomnia are wasted on me.  In the best case, they simply don't work.  In the worst case, they make me sleep walk, cook, eat, etc.  When I woke up in my car with the car running, thankfully in the driveway, I stopped taking any of them.

I do not try to make soap due to safety concerns if it is before 5 am.  If it is after 5, I will, because I am awake for the day at that point.  I do, however, play with the lye calculators, and plan batches of soap in the middle of the night.  Also I will refill my smaller containers with lard, and melt coconut oil to refill my pre-weighed containers.

Oddly enough, coffee will put me to sleep if I am the least bit sleepy.  But I only get to stay in bed about 1.5 hours after I drink it.


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 29, 2017)

WeaversPort said:


> But considering how many people I talk to also report insomnia, it makes me wonder who the lucky people are that can sleep through the night... And how they do it.



There is speculation that humans were meant to sleep in 4 hour blocks (or something like that). Theory goes that you would want to get up and move for safety or rebuild the fire or hunt certain animals. 

I've always had some trouble sleeping. I know my current issues are from working 3rd shift with a bedroom that faces west. I get a beautiful breeze and amazing sunlight.... when I'm supposed to sleep.


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 29, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> There is speculation that humans were meant to sleep in 4 hour blocks (or something like that). Theory goes that you would want to get up and move for safety or rebuild the fire or hunt certain animals.



This makes a lot of sense. Now that you remind me, I vaguely remember a study that was done in an environment where there was no outside light present (in the sense of sunlight or moonlight) to see what people's sleep patterns would be without the outside signified day or night timing. If I remember correctly, people when completely left to their own devices would sleep 4 and 6 hour cycles of sleep and wakefulness. I don't remember if that was the same study that showed that there really are morning birds, night owls, and one other sleep pattern (I'm forgetting the third). 



BattleGnome said:


> I've always had some trouble sleeping. I know my current issues are from working 3rd shift with a bedroom that faces west. I get a beautiful breeze and amazing sunlight.... when I'm supposed to sleep.



That lighting situation would kill me. As I've gotten older I've become "light activated". As it is, I've gone through several different sleep masks before I found one that didn't bug the heck out of me.


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm still working on the sleep mask issue. We don't have ac and most masks don't breathe well in the summer.


----------



## Steve85569 (Mar 29, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> There is speculation that humans were meant to sleep in 4 hour blocks (or something like that). Theory goes that you would want to get up and move for safety or rebuild the fire or hunt certain animals.
> 
> I've always had some trouble sleeping. I know my current issues are from working 3rd shift with a bedroom that faces west. I get a beautiful breeze and amazing sunlight.... when I'm supposed to sleep.



I know several veterans that would agree with that. They need to "take a walk" in order to get back to sleep.
Try reading the Good Book. It tends to relax me and get me in the right frame to rest easy.
May not work for you. YMMV.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Mar 29, 2017)

Go get some sunlight and exercise helps. It rebuilds the clock inside our bodies. On the other hand, working 3rd shift and room facing west... Might as well DIY some heavy thread count curtain or even do it like hotels, use double layer curtains. 

And OMG to sleep pills causing driving car in driveway!!! Glad you are safe.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 30, 2017)

A good night's sleep is precious to me. I try to keep a regular 7AM/11PM schedule; eat 3 squares a day at set times; get a bit of exercise daily; don't do anything stimulating before bedtime. This works pretty well, but there are times when my mind is running and sleep evades me. That's when Melatonin works for me. It's a natural hormone you can find in the vitamin section of your grocery/drug store. I buy the 1 mg size and bite it in half. (Taking the whole pill gives me a "drug hangover" the next day.) Swallow with a few gulps of water. Crawl into bed. Turn the radio sleep timer on. Lie on my back and take a few deep breaths to wind down. Takes about 20 minutes to drift off to dreamland. Ahhhhhh.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 31, 2017)

WeaversPort said:


> I often have waking insomnia, leading to my being awake but not necessarily feeling refreshed at 2 or 3 in the morning... And then ready to pass out again at 6 or 7am.
> 
> As I wander sleepily through the forums, it made me wonder how many people soap during insomnia hours? I hesitate to soap because I don't want to wake the housemates with the sound of the immersion blender at 3am.. But other than that, it would make these hours more satisfying.


 

Oh boy  I have the same problem, and often go to sleep in the morning .... My husbands hearing has decayed as he gotten old, so noise do not bother  him, or so he says.... he is so kind to me.  My sons sleep like logs.  So 99 % of the time I soap around 1 to 3 in the morning.  At least I know nobody will bother me !  :mrgreen:


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 31, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> That's when Melatonin works for me. It's a natural hormone you can find in the vitamin section of your grocery/drug store. I buy the 1 mg size and bite it in half. (Taking the whole pill gives me a "drug hangover" the next day.) Swallow with a few gulps of water. Crawl into bed. Turn the radio sleep timer on. Lie on my back and take a few deep breaths to wind down. Takes about 20 minutes to drift off to dreamland. Ahhhhhh.



I'm envious  

Getting to sleep is rarely an issue for me, I'm pretty good at being passed out by 10pm. For me the issue is staying asleep past 2 or 3 in the morning. I'll pop awake and be awake until about 8am, at which point my body is ready to get those hours of sleep again. It makes some groggy mornings!


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 31, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Oh boy  I have the same problem, and often go to sleep in the morning .... My husbands hearing has decayed as he gotten old, so noise do not bother  him, or so he says.... he is so kind to me.  My sons sleep like logs.  So 99 % of the time I soap around 1 to 3 in the morning.  At least I know nobody will bother me !  :mrgreen:



I can see that being great time to enjoy your personal puttering and projects. After all, the early morning can be beautiful when it feels like all the world is asleep.


----------



## Susie (Mar 31, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> There is speculation that humans were meant to sleep in 4 hour blocks (or something like that). Theory goes that you would want to get up and move for safety or rebuild the fire or hunt certain animals.
> 
> I've always had some trouble sleeping. I know my current issues are from working 3rd shift with a bedroom that faces west. I get a beautiful breeze and amazing sunlight.... when I'm supposed to sleep.



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Solid-Thermal-Embossed-Woven-Single-Panel/45923229

PLUS

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bali-Size-At-Home-Blackout-Shade-37-1-4-x-72/44555958

I have worked many third shifts, and this combination is the only thing that works for me.


----------



## christost7 (Mar 31, 2017)

Sorry if I sound rude or something but the answer/solution (as to most things in life) is sex..
Lots of great sex was/is the solution to my insomnia problems, go ahead and try that


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 31, 2017)

Susie said:


> I have worked many third shifts, and this combination is the only thing that works for me.



I do have blackout curtains but my windows are not made well for shades (they're nearly 50 years old and need to be replaced anyway). Winter isn't much of an issue but I need to open the windows in the summer, at least until we magic up the cash to replace the furnace for a model that pairs with ac. 

Though this discussion reminds me that I have debating getting shutters and have a random stash of laminate flooring... maybe I can figure something out.


WeaversPort, Zany's comment about melatonin reminded me of my go to for days I cannot sleep at all - EmergenZ and a sleeping pill at the max dose. EmergenZ is just the EmergenC version of melatonin. The first gets me to sleep and the combo keeps me down for 10-12 hours. It's not great for daily use but it helps reset things when insomnia gets extra bad


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 31, 2017)

WeaversPort said:


> I'm pretty good at being passed out by 10pm. For me the issue is staying asleep past 2 or 3 in the morning. I'll pop awake and be awake until about 8am, at which point my body is ready to get those hours of sleep again.


Guess what, Weaver? I could easily drag my old bod to bed at 10pm and fall fast asleep, only to suffer the same issue... awake at 2 or 3 in the morning! It's true! But here's what I do instead of crawling in bed early. I find something boring to do to stay awake until 11pm. I read, or turn on iTunes>Internet,>Music on my Imac, search "relax", choose a station, and  play solitaire on line, or visit SMF to see what peeps are chatting about. The music is relaxing and peaceful.

HTH   :bunny:​


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm with christost!  But if that's not an option, trying listening to a freebie Glen Harrold app such as Deep Sleep or Relax and Sleep Well. They use a combo of focused relaxation, purposeful breathing and sounds of certain keys and frequencies that have a calming effect on the brain. Just play it again if you wake before morning. I've been amazed - and well rested!

You have nothing to lose but sleeplessness, so do give it a go.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Apr 4, 2017)

I have tried everything .... I gave up trying. Exercise, pilates. relaxing music, meditating, praying, and I rarely watch TV.  I do not have my phone in my room,, etc.

Nothing works ...


----------



## WeaversPort (Apr 4, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I have tried everything .... I gave up trying. Exercise, pilates. relaxing music, meditating, praying, and I rarely watch TV.  I do not have my phone in my room,, etc.
> 
> Nothing works ...



Well, we'll probably have sleep deprived conversations together at 1 and 2 in the morning - depending on the time zone.. And come up with all sorts of improbable soap designs that go sideways when we try to do them in the morning!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 4, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I have tried everything .... I gave up trying. Exercise, pilates. relaxing music, meditating, praying, and I rarely watch TV.  I do not have my phone in my room,, etc.  Nothing works ...


Soooo, I hafta ask, how many Cokes or cups of coffee do you drink during the day, Hunh, hunh, hunh? (Just teasin' ya')  :mrgreen:


----------



## earlene (Apr 4, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I have tried everything .... I gave up trying. Exercise, pilates. relaxing music, meditating, praying, and I rarely watch TV.  I do not have my phone in my room,, etc.
> 
> Nothing works ...



Have you tried paying your bills?  Late night bill paying can be very boring.  Or it can relieve stress, depending on one's situation, I suppose.  :think:

Reading textbooks always put me to sleep late at night (of course I was usually studying for a test the next day and didn't want to go to sleep.)  Maybe try reading *Scientific Soapmaking*.  Even if it doesn't put you to sleep, it's educational and on topic.


----------

